# 2001 Audi Allroad 2.7T Part Out...



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a black 2001 Allroad 2.7T that I am parting out. I just got in a small accident in it and all the interior is in perfect condition. the doors are good the whole back end is good and the fenders are good. as long as its nothing on the front bumper everything else is good... ask for the part and pm me an offer and i will let you know if its available...  oh and the interior is black and grey leather...


----------



## KIKOLIO (Sep 22, 2006)

*...*

manual or auto? I wanna convert mine into a manual... I also need the side mirror control on the middle console


----------



## KIKOLIO (Sep 22, 2006)

dude!


----------



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

its auto trans and the side mirror control has already been requested by someone else via pm sorry bro

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ncktuley94 (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you still have the light switch and the hazard triangle cover on the hatch?


----------



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

yes i do whats your offer no low ball offers please... these are oem parts

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aalphashark (Jan 16, 2003)

*Hi, still have parts?*

Hi, still have parts? I just bought an '01 and could use a few.


----------



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

yupp

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aalphashark (Jan 16, 2003)

Well, for starters I need a pull out cargo cover black?


----------



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

pull outcargo cover they come with that? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

i have the pull out screen for the back door but no pull out cargo cover... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

guys i still have the wheels woth really good tires on them if youre in the dallas area i will take $900 for all four with tires... rims alone used on wheel warehouse are $350 a piece 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellorado (Oct 8, 2001)

if the suspension was in good working condition when you got hit, i need the compressor and valve block from underneath the car... and the driver front wheel height sensor.

thanks


----------



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

yeah car was converted to a6 shocks all the module in the back is the only thing that works right... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathan66669 (Oct 10, 2013)

*still have car?*

I just bought my 2002 allroad litteraly yesterday. I need an owners manual haha. Also, mine has a menu button and control knob right below the window switch in the center console. They seem impossible to find anywhere. Also looking for a new headlamp control since this one all the black is worn off it.


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

How much for one of the pre cat o2 sensors and the secondary air pump?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Fenders still for sale? Really, I want the plastic peices so I can modify them to make my own "OEM plus" widebody and get some fat wheels and tires. If so, lmk how much, thanks.


----------



## sohnnydamuz (Jul 17, 2013)

it has been sold... the whole car

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

